# Small eggs joined



## Dotty1955 (Jun 11, 2020)

Morning Everyone,
I am a complete novice and have got 3 hens approx. 18-20 weeks old. I have 2 Light Sussex and 1 Beachwood Blue. We have had them for about 2 -3 weeks and they are in a coop, let out everyday. Being fed layers pellets, veg, grit, oyster shell, corn and meal worms and obviously fresh water. Some of these foods are not for every day though. 1 has started laying which as far as we can work out is the Beachwood blue and have had 5 eggs from her each getting bigger at each lay. Today when we checked for egg/s there were 2 the size of a grape opaque and soft and jointed like 2 sausages on a string of sausages.
Not worried that the eggs were of no use more concerned with if whoever laid them is ok. Is this usual to happen? Can someone please advise?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

My guess is it's one of the girls that is just beginning to lay. If you want to know for sure who is laying what you can do is put a couple of drops of food coloring in their vents. A different color for each girl. 

Don't do like I do, write down which girl got what color so you can't possibly forget who had what. Ask how I know. Or don't, I think you understand.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

It is most likely just beginner laying issues. Their reproductive system shoots out a few oddities when it is just learning what it's doing, you'll find weirdo's for awhile. Sometimes you'll get perfect eggs and others you'll get some strange ones. In a few months, maybe 4 - 6 weeks it'll straighten out  If it doesn't, let us know and we'll walk you through a few things that may be causing a problem. Not to worry, I'm sure it's just new egg laying


----------

